# By ten I'm passed out on the couch



## wsilmas

Ciao a tutti, sapreste dirmi cosa significa questa espressione idiomatica?? Sto leggendo un testo di narrativa, nulla che riguarda linguaggi specialistici. Il testo è "By ten I'm passed out on the couch".
Se non erro dovrebbe essere, "alle dieci sono esausto". Giusto?? Grazie 1000


----------



## london calling

Sì, _entro/per le 10.00_ (probabilmente intende le 22.00) _sono in stato comatoso sul divano_......


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Meglio "crollato" nel senso di addormentato.


----------



## Gianfry

Io userei il futuro anteriore...
_Per/Alle le dieci sarò (già) morto/cadavere sul divano._
Si possono usare diverse varianti in base al tono.
"Crollato" è perfetto, ma nella mia versione non funziona benissimo, perché richiama un'azione, più che uno stato.

EDIT:
Il futuro va bene, a meno che il locutore non intenda un'azione abituale, come forse l'uso del presente in inglese fa intuire; ovvero: "Alle dieci sono _sempre _morto sul divano".


----------



## CPA

Gergale:
_Per le 10 sono sbragato stracotto sul divano. _


----------



## king818

london calling said:


> Sì, _entro/per le 10.00_ (probabilmente intende le 22.00) _sono in stato comatoso sul divano_......



using the verb "comatoso" for passed out sounds funny as hell  I'm not sayin it's wrong, just saying it makes me think of being in a coma which is a pretty frickin extreme way of saying "passed out"  ma grazie perché ho imparato una parola nuova!


----------



## Lophelia

king818 said:


> using the verb "comatoso" for passed out sounds funny as hell  I'm not sayin it's wrong, just saying it makes me think of being in a coma which is a pretty frickin extreme way of saying "passed out"  ma grazie perché ho imparato una parola nuova!


 

:-D In effetti essere in stato comatoso è un'espressione più che altro del nord Italia, ma che però è entrata a pieno titolo nel gergo giovanile di tutti gli italiani. Diciamo che trattandosi di un phrasal verb è di per sè un termine già più "sportivo", per cui il corrispettivo italiano "essere in stato comatoso" potrebbe andar bene. Una forma più convenzionale e incolore è "essere stanco morto" oppure "essere esausto".

Regards


----------



## SONOUNANGELO

Scusatemi,
ma a nessuno li suona strano quel" I'm " ? 
Non sarebbe più normale la frase con " I've "?
*By ten I've (usually)passed out on the couch...*
*Che ne dite?*
wsilmas?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, SONO.
Naturalmente sarebbe possibile anche HAVE. Ma qui si parla dello stato risultante piuttosto che dell'accadimento o del processo, e pertanto BE è appropriato.
Pensa alla coppia "My cat's dead"/"May cat's died"; o anche a "She has gone"/ "She is gone".
Saluti.
GS


----------



## SONOUNANGELO

Grazie Giorgio del tuo esempio del povero gatto morto  
Quello che mi suona strano è giustamente il uso del verbo "to be" con "pass out".
Forse è qualcosa che devo investigare in solo inglese.
Ma mi chiedevo se wsilmas lo aveva trascritto bene o meno...
Cari saluti, sei sempre molto gentile e con animo di aiutare, proprio il spirito che caratterizza a WR


----------



## london calling

SONOUNANGELO said:


> Scusatemi,
> ma a nessuno li suona strano quel" I'm " ?
> Non sarebbe più normale la frase con " I've "?
> *By ten I've (usually)passed out on the couch...*
> *Che ne dite?*
> wsilmas?


No, I think the present tense with "to be" is ok in this particular context. The use of "passed out" as if it were an adjective gives more immediacy to the fact. Of course, the present perfect with "have" is better, from the viewpoint of grammar.


----------



## CPA

london calling said:


> No, I think the present tense with "to be" is ok in this particular context. The use of "passed out" as if it were an adjective gives more immediacy to the fact. Of course, the present perfect with "have" is better, from the viewpoint of grammar.


 
The purist in me hates *I'm* passed out.


----------



## Enigmista

Cpa ma anche se lo "vedessimo" come _*aggettivo*_ ??? 

Passed out = sfatto,svenuto


----------



## SONOUNANGELO

Thanks a million LC and CPA, I feel much better now, after both your answers!

Reading and hearing "I'm passed out" makes me feel like this  
(though I get it: it's used, even if ungrammatical, shall we say?)
Saluti a tutti
PS: My reason to go eek! is that I find it difficult to associate it to a state/ use it as an adjective.
I can either be passing out, or be about to pass out, or I've passed out already, or I nearly passed out yesterday when I saw this or that...
(I'd always use it as a verb)

See what LC says: The use of "passed out" *as if it were* an adjective gives more immediacy to the fact.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

The use of BE as the auxiliary for the compound tenses (Present Perfect, Past Pefect, and Future Perfect) of a few English verbs has been normal for a pretty long time now. I suspect "go" is the commonest: 

A.  Can I talk to Ms Jones, please? 
B.  Sorry, Sir, she is gone (= She's gone)

A. I tried to be punctual, and I was, but she was gone. In fact she'd been gone for an hour, or at least that's what the janitor said

A: When you come I'm afraid I'll be gone 

A. How long will you have been gone when I wake up tomorrow? 

All the best.

GS


----------



## Wade Aznable

On a less erudite matter , everyone here read "passed out" as "tired", but to me it means also (or even more so) because of drink / drugs. Or am I wrong? 

W


----------



## rrose17

It could have to do with drugs and drink but more than likely not. It's hard to know for sure without further context but I'd say it's a pretty safe bet that this sentence refers to a habitual state that you can find the speaker in after 10 o'clock at night. And more than likely it simply refers to a regular every day thing, that after working all day and cooking supper, cleaing up, dealing with children, etc. this person is dead tired, and you can find them "passed out on the couch".


----------



## Wade Aznable

Oh, yes, I didn't explain myself properly. That "By 10" makes it quite clear that in the context "it's been a hard day's night" , my question was about "passing out" in general. 
Anyway, thanks, Rrose! 

W


----------



## london calling

Wade Aznable said:


> That "By 10" makes it quite clear that in the context "it's been a hard day's night" , my question was about "passing out" in general.


_To pass out_ vuol dire svenire, perdere la coscienza, letteralmente. Noi l'usiamo anche per dire quello che ha detto rrose. Il mio "stato comatoso" era ispirato a questo "duplice" significato, o battuta, se preferisci.

CPA, I don't like "I'm passed out", either!


----------



## CPA

london calling said:


> CPA, I don't like "I'm passed out", either!


 
Thank God, it's blinkin' 'orrible.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Life _can_ be funny. I feel I have to act as a "Defensor Linguae" of sorts for the English tongue. 
When one says "I'm passed out", one is referring to a state. The same sentence with "have" (I've passed out), on the other hand, would be a way of informing about an event (*Hey, folks, I've passed out). I would find _this_, if not horrible, utterly inappropriate.
In Italian, the word "morto" is both the past participle of "morire" (die) and an adjective (dead). Pity there's no such pair for "pass out" in English.

GS


----------



## london calling

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> When one says "I'm passed out", one is referring to a state. The same sentence with "have" (I've passed out), on the other hand, would be a way of informing about an event (*Hey, folks, I've passed out). I would find _this_, if not horrible, utterly inappropriate. Apart from the fact that if you had passed out you would be unable to talk at all, so you wouldn't be able to inform anybody about it! The sentence would be more viable in, for example, the 3rd person singular: "He's passed out." Hopefully, however, someone would notice you'd passed out!


CPA, you're too bloomin' right!


----------



## ALEX1981X

Scusate natives ma che differenze c'è allora tra  _I'm passed out in the couch  and  I've passed out in the couch_ ??

La versione con *"I'm"* è grammaticalmente accettabile supposto che "passed out" sia un aggettivo ??...come ad esempio nel caso di "_I'm done"_

Oppure no ??


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

@ lon: hai ragione, naturalmente, ma la mia frase asteriscata voleva essere una provocazione. 
@Ale: succede più o meno quello che succede con "gone": se ipotizziamo un soggetto di   3° persona e un Perfect (in un altro thread recente mi è già capitato di escludere le prime e le seconde persone), allora "gone" _può funzionare_ come un aggettivo o come ciò che esso è e resta comunque: il Participio Passato.
Credo che "She has gone" narri un'evento le cui conseguenze sono tuttora percepibili (di sicuro la sua assenza). Metta cioè l'accento sulla "dipartita".
"She is gone" non si cura di parlare di un evento -- di ciò che è successo, insomma --  ma piuttosto dello stato attuale del soggetto. Mette l'accento sullo stato attuale delle cose. In latino penso che fosse "abest".
Lo stesso succede con "She is passed out in the coach", che comunicherà "cose" leggermente diverse da "She has passed out in the coach".
Quanto alla tua ultima domanda, secondo me la risposta è "sì".

Un caro saluto.
GS


----------



## TimLA

CPA said:


> The purist in me hates *I'm* passed out.


 


london calling said:


> _To pass out_ vuol dire svenire, perdere la coscienza, letteralmente. Noi l'usiamo anche per dire quello che ha detto rrose. Il mio "stato comatoso" era ispirato a questo "duplice" significato, o battuta, se preferisci.
> 
> CPA, I don't like "I'm passed out", either!


 


london calling said:


> CPA, you're too bloomin' right!


 
 AE/BE - ...separated by a common language!

By 10 I'm out like a light.
.............comatose in bed.
.............drunk as a skunk.
.............bloody pasted after having read another act from Shakespeare.


----------



## SONOUNANGELO

Ciao Tim,


> AE/BE - ...separated by a common language!


So is this use of passed out as an adjective just another AE-BE thing, do you think?



> By 10 I'm out like a light.
> .............comatose in bed.
> .............drunk as a skunk.
> .............bloody pasted after having read another act from Shakespeare.


All these sound perfectly "normal"  to me, whereas *I'm* passed out still doesn't sound right.
(Though having read it here so many times it's beginning to sound a bit more natural)
Cari saluti a tutti


----------



## monachina

SONOUNANGELO said:


> Thanks a million LC and CPA, I feel much better now, after both your answers!
> 
> Reading and hearing "I'm passed out" makes me feel like this
> (though I get it: it's used, even if ungrammatical, shall we say?)
> Saluti a tutti
> PS: My reason to go eek! is that I find it difficult to associate it to a state/ use it as an adjective.
> I can either be passing out, or be about to pass out, or I've passed out already, or I nearly passed out yesterday when I saw this or that...
> (I'd always use it as a verb)
> 
> See what LC says: The use of "passed out" *as if it were* an adjective gives more immediacy to the fact.



Right or wrong, we in AE definitely use both "to pass out" and "passed out" (descriptor).
I passed out on the couch after a long day at work.
Every day this week I have passed out by 10 p.m.
When I get home I'm going to pass out on the couch!
and...
Where is John?  He is passed out on the couch.
He was passed out for 12 hours after the hike.


Cheers


----------



## SONOUNANGELO

Ciao monachina!
Thank you for your examples  
Cheers to you too


----------



## Tellure

Io direi:

"Per le/Alle dieci sarò già bello che stramazzato sul divano" (molto colloq.).


----------



## TimLA

SONOUNANGELO said:


> Ciao Tim,
> 
> So is this use of passed out as an adjective just another AE-BE thing, do you think?
> 
> 
> All these sound perfectly "normal"  to me, whereas *I'm* passed out still doesn't sound right.
> (Though having read it here so many times it's beginning to sound a bit more natural)
> Cari saluti a tutti


 
It's probably an AE/BE "thing".

It's funny that to me, in this context, "I've passed out on the couch" sounds a bit odd.


----------

